# Проблема с L5-S1, болит левая нога



## krl (3 Май 2022)

Здравствуйте!
Я хотел бы получить консультацию по лечению моего позвоночника.
С декабря 2021 года (уже около 4 месяцев) меня беспокоит боль в левой ноге, которая усиливается по мере увеличения нагрузки в течение дня (более двух часов в вертикальном положении). Боль появляется на уровне голени, дальше доходит до колена, если не лечь отдохнуть, то болит вся нога.
В феврале 2022 года был в больнице, делали физио-процедуры, ЛФК, прокололи Мильгамму. С марта принимаю таблетки (Аркоксия, Сирдалуд), из-за усиления боли. Дома каждый день делаю гимнастику, аккуратно. Сейчас боль не даёт нормально жить.
В начале 2018 года была эндоскопическая операция по удалению грыжи на уровне L4-L5. Около четырёх лет ничего не беспокоило, но перед новым годом появилась проблема с L5-S1.

Снимки здесь:
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/7pZ7pJGCOW_srQ

МРТ декабрь 2018 года - 10 месяцев после операции, ничего не болело.
МРТ декабрь 2021 года - первые симптомы боли в левой ноге.
МРТ март 2022 года - симптомы без изменений.
Рентген апрель 2022 года - поясница в функциональными пробами;
Прямой позвоночник в положении стоя (2 снимка), изогнутый - лёжа на боку (2 снимка).
Мне 46 лет, рост 178 см, вес 72 кг.
Буду очень благодарен за консультацию и лечение.
На МРТ видно, что диск L5-S1 неравномерно просел.
Хочется определить причину боли - корешок S1 ? L5 ?
Если делать операцию, то какую?
Заранее благодарю за ответ.
---
С уважением, Кирилл

Хочу добавить.
Есть небольшое онемение в левой ноге. В стопе бывает жжение, мурашки присутствуют всегда, то больше, то меньше.
Я бы хотел выложить сюда изображения МРТ, но не знаю, как это сделать, извините.


----------



## La murr (4 Май 2022)

@krl, Кирилл, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## krl (5 Май 2022)

@La murr, спасибо, так и сделаю.


----------



## AIR (5 Май 2022)

Вечер добрый!
К сожалению на планшете смог посмотреть только снимки первого МРТ, уж больно это муторное дело... 



krl написал(а):


> но перед новым годом появилась проблема с L5-S1.


Так как в итоге не смог посмотреть последнюю МРТ,  то спрошу, имеется грыжа?



krl написал(а):


> Боль появляется на уровне голени, дальше доходит до колена, если не лечь отдохнуть, то болит вся нога.





krl написал(а):


> Есть небольшое онемение в левой ноге. В стопе бывает жжение, мурашки присутствуют всегда, то больше, то меньше.


Такое бывает и из-за проблем местного характера. Когда при нарушении статики, компенсаторно увеличивается нагрузка на мышцы-сухожилия-связки голени. Напряжённые мышцы славливают проходящие рядом нервы и возникает подобная симптоматика.


----------



## krl (6 Май 2022)

@AIR, спасибо большое за ответ!
Была грыжа (протрузия) около 6 мм, но за 3 месяца она уменьшилась почти до 3 мм. Я с нового года только и занимался этой борьбой с грыжей  Сейчас прямого давления на корешок нет по МРТ. Но проблема осталась, боль в левой ноге. Есть мнение, что нужно делать ТПФ. Для меня это, как приговор...
Отправил Вам сообщение.
С уважением, Кирилл


----------



## Alena777 (6 Май 2022)

@krl, Кирилл, а почему ТПФ - приговор?
Мне сделали 1,5 месяца назад. Боль  в ноге прошла.
Но если у вас боль не такая, от которой теряешь сознание, то с операцией можно подождать. У меня была именно такая.


----------



## AIR (6 Май 2022)

krl написал(а):


> Есть мнение, что нужно делать ТПФ. Для меня это, как приговор...


Кстати, хорошая мысль, можно и денежки лишние приспособить и будет чем похвастаться перед друзьями за "рюмкой чаю"!


----------



## krl (6 Май 2022)

Многие люди пишут о серьёзных проблемах после ТПФ. Хотя, если всё нормально, то не пишут, обычно, я понимаю.
Ну, буду морально готовиться...
@Alena777, Алёна, срок после операции небольшой, но, если Вас не затруднит, расскажите, как проходит выздоровление? Можно в личку.
Заранее благодарю.


----------



## krl (11 Май 2022)

Здравствуйте!
Разместил изображения из МРТ. Это то, что есть на данный момент. В архиве, по ссылке в первом сообщении, есть МРТ трёхлетней давности, когда ничего не болело.
Присутствует проблема с фасеточными суставами. Возможно, их деформация является причиной боли?
Я понимаю, что без операции, наверное, не обойтись, но очень хочется избежать ТПФ.
Уважаемые врачи, если сочтёте возможным рассмотреть мою ситуацию и дать рекомендации по лечению, буду очень благодарен.
Возможно, у кого-то была или есть подобная проблема с позвоночником.
Заранее спасибо всем за любой комментарий!


----------



## AIR (11 Май 2022)

krl написал(а):


> Здравствуйте


Вечер добрый!



krl написал(а):


> Присутствует проблема с фасеточными суставами. Возможно, их деформация является причиной боли?


Если Вы имеете в виду:



krl написал(а):


> Но проблема осталась, боль в левой ноге.


То невозможно.



krl написал(а):


> Я понимаю, что без операции, наверное, не обойтись,


Совершенно непонятно зачем операция, но Вы так упорно к ней стремитесь, что и возразить то нечего.



krl написал(а):


> Уважаемые врачи, если сочтёте возможным рассмотреть мою ситуацию и дать рекомендации по лечению, буду очень благодарен.


Кирилл! Для того, чтобы давать рекомендации по лечению,  сначала нужно на 100% быть уверенным в диагнозе! Я Вам назвал очень возможную причину болей в ноге. Правда не стал расписывать до сантиметров,  так как мне было интересно,  обратите ли Вы на это внимание. Но Вы пропустили информацию мимо ушей, и уперлись в фасеточные суставы.



krl написал(а):


> Заранее спасибо всем за любой комментарий


Что толку комментировать,  если Вы на эти комментарии не обращаете ни малейшего внимания. Если я правильно понял, Вы просто ждёте комментарии, подтверждающие Ваше мнение. Другое любое мнение Вы даже во внимание не принимаете.
Хотели "любой комментарий" - извольте получить'с.

PS.



krl написал(а):


> Возможно, у кого-то была или есть подобная проблема с позвоночником.


Такая проблема с позвоночником у каждого второго пациента с " позвоночными" проблемами.


----------



## Anna_Anna (11 Май 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Такое бывает и из-за проблем местного характера. Когда при нарушении статики, компенсаторно увеличивается нагрузка на мышцы-сухожилия-связки голени. Напряжённые мышцы славливают проходящие рядом нервы и возникает подобная симптоматика.


Подскажите пожалуйста, как убрать или смягчить подобное нарушение? Только с помощью толкового мануального терапевта?

По вашему опыту, возможно устранить это нарушение, или с этим спазмом теперь всю жизнь жить?


----------



## krl (11 Май 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Такое бывает и из-за проблем местного характера. Когда при нарушении статики, компенсаторно увеличивается нагрузка на мышцы-сухожилия-связки голени. Напряжённые мышцы славливают проходящие рядом нервы и возникает подобная симптоматика.


Я внимательно читаю все сообщения. Спасибо Вам за мнение, я обратил на него внимание.



AIR написал(а):


> Совершенно непонятно зачем операция, но Вы так упорно к ней стремитесь, что и возразить то нечего.


Дело в том, что после четырёх месяцев консервативного лечения, боль не уменьшилась. Чтобы жить с этой проблемой и не усугубить состояние, мне пришлось очень сильно изменить свой образ жизни в худшую сторону до критического уровня. Думаю, многие понимают, о чём я говорю.
Конечно, операции хочется избежать, или остановиться на более лёгкой, поэтому я и пишу здесь.


----------



## AIR (11 Май 2022)

gon4arova_a написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста, как убрать или смягчить подобное нарушение? Только с помощью толкового мануального терапевта?


Во первых, качественный мануальный осмотр на предмет обнаружения напряжённых, жёстких, болезненных мышечных пучков по передне-наружной поверхности голени в верхней трети, примерно на ширину ладони ниже коленной чашечки и в нижней трети голени по наружной поверхности (но бывает даже и передней-наружной-задней) несколько выше наружной лодыжки, буквально как манжета на ширину ладони. Так как описание локализации проблемы несколько расплывчато, то и описание зоны требующей внимания не совсем конкретно.
Насчёт толкового "мануального терапевта" , очень верное замечание.. Чтобы понять состояние мышц-сухожилий-связок,  нужна достаточно длительная работа тренировка чувствительности пальцев, умение и желание так работать... логическое мышление. И лечебно работать тоже уметь надо...



krl написал(а):


> Дело в том, что после четырёх месяцев консервативного лечения, боль не уменьшилась


Кирилл, ну, блин, если не там и не то лечат, то с какого фига боль должна уменьшаться?! 🤔 



krl написал(а):


> Конечно, операции хочется избежать, или остановиться на более лёгкой, поэтому я и пишу здесь.


 Опять же, объясните "по человечески", какая операция и чем должна здесь помочь? 🤔 🤔


----------



## AIR (11 Май 2022)

gon4arova_a написал(а):


> По вашему опыту, возможно устранить это нарушение, или с этим спазмом теперь всю жизнь жить?


Каждый случай нужно рассматривать индивидуально от начала. Например,  я же не знаю Вашу ситуацию,  как она развивалась. Некоторые нюансы то вполне могут быть.. но очень часто боли уходят из поясницы и проблема остаётся в голени приобретая самостоятельный характер... нередко это из-за компрессии нерва спазмированными мышцами, перегруженными в результате нарушений биодинамики ... занимаемся немного с ними на расслабление , компрессия уходит, хорошее настроение приходит..


----------



## Anna_Anna (11 Май 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Во первых, качественный мануальный осмотр на предмет обнаружения напряжённых, жёстких, болезненных мышечных пучков по передне-наружной поверхности голени в верхней трети, примерно на ширину ладони ниже коленной чашечки и в нижней трети голени по наружной поверхности (но бывает даже и передней-наружной-задней) несколько выше наружной лодыжки, буквально как манжета на ширину ладони.


Именно!!!!!!!!!! Вы четко описали локализацию! И передне внешняя сторона бедра той же ноги посередине, но там поддаётся миофасциальному роллу, хотя болит после раскатки жестко. 
И да проблема появилась именно с грыжевым выпячивание параллельно и после микродискоэктомии л4-л5 ну не уходит никак! Кого только не посещала. Максимум на месяц уйдёт и опять


----------



## AIR (11 Май 2022)

gon4arova_a написал(а):


> И передне внешняя сторона бедра той же ноги посередине, но там поддаётся миофасциальному роллу, хотя болит после раскатки жестко.


Напрягатель широкой фасции бедра...  часто это имеется совместно.. обычно самое напряжение несколько ближе к нижней трети бедра и к колена..  то есть ситуация достаточно стандартная..  Я не сторонник "раскатки" , просто прижимаю и держу не жамкая, вот под пальцами мышца и расслабляется..  После силового воздействия рефлекторно может спазм усилиться и болеть больше...




gon4arova_a написал(а):


> И да проблема появилась именно с грыжевым выпячивание параллельно и после микродискоэктомии л4-л5 ну не уходит никак!


Нуу... скорее проблема формировалась достаточно долго, из-за привычного нарушения осанки... и с грыжей не связана.. соответственно  удаления грыжи она и не почувствовала   



gon4arova_a написал(а):


> ну не уходит никак! Кого только не посещала.


Соответственно возникает ощущение,  что "не того посещала "


----------



## Anna_Anna (11 Май 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Соответственно возникает ощущение, что "не того посещала "


Именно


----------



## krl (12 Май 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> ну, блин, если не там и не то лечат, то с какого фига боль должна уменьшаться?


Если можете, подскажите, где лечить, что лечить, как лечить?



AIR написал(а):


> какая операция и чем должна здесь помочь?


Я хочу избавиться от боли. Нужна ли для этого операция - не знаю, поэтому прошу совета.


----------



## La murr (12 Май 2022)

krl написал(а):


> Я хочу избавиться от боли. Нужна ли для этого операция - не знаю...


Кирилл, прочтите, пожалуйста, показания к операции, сформулированные @Доктор Ступин:

Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим от боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потому как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то, тут врач Вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить, конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет". А задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение, направленное на улучшение Вашего состояния до работоспособного. То есть, боль такая, что это касается не только Вас и Вашего терпения, но и семьи, которую надо кормить или от которой нужна помощь.

И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев из расчета - кому нужен такой работник (муж, жена), если его 3 месяца нет на работе. Ни себе, ни работодателю, ни государству, ни семье. Три месяца дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут многое зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.
Ну а в семье - тут у кого как.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда на работу ходите и боль терпимая и касается только Вас. Кривой, больной, охающий, но работу хожу и все довольны. В этом случае решение принимать Вам.

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как Вы справитесь с проблемой - консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по
 по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь скажите, по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?
©Доктор Ступин


----------



## krl (12 Май 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Насчёт толкового "мануального терапевта" , очень верное замечание.. Чтобы понять состояние мышц-сухожилий-связок, нужна достаточно длительная работа тренировка чувствительности пальцев, умение и желание так работать... логическое мышление. И лечебно работать тоже уметь надо...


Вы можете выполнить такую работу?



La murr написал(а):


> *Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет". А задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение, направленное на улучшение Вашего состояния до работоспособного. То есть, боль такая, что это касается не только Вас и Вашего терпения, но и семьи, которую надо кормить или от которой нужна помощь.


Спасибо, я с уважением отношусь к Фёдору Петровичу. Благодарен ему за помощь и рекомендации.


----------



## Anna_Anna (12 Май 2022)

krl написал(а):


> Вы можете выполнить такую работу?


Честно говоря, это первый специалист, который удалённо и не зная проблемы досконально описал даже расположение областей боли по крайней мере у меня. Думаю, что доктор понимает в своей работе, потому что мне за 10 месяцев, только спину массажировали и всего лишь один специалист разжимал мышцы ноги, но курс лечения увы закончить не смогла… нужно было уехать из Киева


----------



## AIR (12 Май 2022)

krl написал(а):


> Вы можете выполнить такую работу?


Даже и не знаю 🤔 , я в основном "обсудить"  .


----------

